# Obi the birthday boy - 1 today!



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

It's Obi's first birthday today  The kids and I wanted to make big fuss for him so I made a cake (which he loved, thanks Jojo!) and he got a couple of treats to eat/chew. I'm going to buy his proper present when i go to Crufts! 

Here's a few pics and a couple of videos. 























































Eating his cake
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNycu-mb_60&context=C3fba5e5ADOEgsToPDskLHZYKGivF8NdoqsWqmZqSN

Unwrapping his present - cockapoo style...!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g7PfKvCjf3M&feature=channel


A big Happy Birthday to fellow birthday buddies Poppy (Simon), Daisy (Sarah) and MichelleE's girl...Poppy as well I think! :best_wishes:


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Obi is lovely and looks like he is really enjoying his birthday - are any of the birthday poo's from same litter?


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Happy 1st Woofday Obi :bday::bday:

love Shirley, Monty and Milly xxx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

A BIG, BIG Happy Birthday to Obi.
:best_wishes::best_wishes::star::star:arty2:arty2:arty:arty::bday::bday:

The picture of him on Darcy's lap, nose on the table just staring at his birthday cake is adorable.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

arty2: arty2: :bday: Happy Birthday Obi :bday: arty2: arty2:

Happy Birthday to a very special boy (you are Henry's favourite Poo!  )

Love the videos and the photos! Obi is super cute and is very lucky having a fab Mummy to make him a lovely cake!

Lots of love and Cockapoo kisses!

Sarah, the kids and Daisy Doodle!
xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

DB1 said:


> Obi is lovely and looks like he is really enjoying his birthday - are any of the birthday poo's from same litter?


Thanks. No, just a co-incidence and the fact that they are all black!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

:bday::bday::bday::juggle::juggle::juggle::best_wishes::best_wishes::best_wishes:arty2:arty2:arty2:arty:arty:arty::best_wishes::best_wishes::best_wishes::best_wishes::bday::bday::bday::bday:
Happy Birthday Obi, glad to see mum and the kids are spoiling you xx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY OBI! 
I love the picture of him with his head on the table looking at the cake! 
Izzie does this to me all the time, but puts her head on my legs looking at me cute for food


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't know why but these photos made me a bit tearful… in a good way though! You’ve had such a year with him and it’s just so heart-warming to see him with your children happy and healthy again. 

I LOVE the one of him waiting for his card and have just sent it to Marcus


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Happy Birthday Obi. Poppy sends a big cockapoo kiss to her birthday buddy !!!


Simon and Poppy


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

What a lovely milestone after your traumas this year!
Obi - 
Happy Birthday to you:bday:
Happy Birthday to you:bday:
Happy Birthday special OBI :bday:
From fellow cockapoos

Treacle & Clyde 
:congrats:


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Yay Happy birthday Obi! I love the cake!!! Although I'm making sure Lolly doesn't see this thread as there is no way she'll be getting a home made cake on her birthday!! lol

arty:arty:arty::bday::bday::bday:arty:arty:arty:


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Happy Birthday Obi 

That cake looks very special .... so pleased it went down well   

Have a fab day xxx


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Happy Birthday gorgeous Obi - we hope you have a lovely 1st Birthday with big hugs from us and extra big licks from Beau xxx


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Happy Birthday Obi!

Looking good 

Ian


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Happy birthday Obi!!!! Please let your second year be a little less stressful for your mum than your first


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Happy Birthday Obi!! - he is truly scrumptious!!


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Love the photos, especially the one of him waiting to eat his cake, happy birthday Obi, looks like your having a great day 

Clare and Bertie x


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

Happy Birthday Obi - Arthus sends manly cockapoo hugs x
will have to try that cake out for Arthur on his big day too.


----------



## ali-anna (Feb 18, 2012)

arty2: happy birthday obi! love the second picture he is completely adorable! arty2:


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Happy Birthday Obi you gorgeous boy xxx


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Happy Birthday Obi!!! xx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Thank you everyone for the birthday wishes. He certainly enjoyed his cake and the small present  we did have a wet and soggy birthday walk...can't have everything I suppose!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Happy birthday obi!!! wow getting to eat at the table you special guy!!! such a year for you and your family....wishing you the happiest and healthiest year yet!!!! love and licks from Lady and me!


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Awwwwwwww Happy birthday gorgeous Obi! And what a year you have had! Love the pic of him watching his candle on the cake at the table! sooooooo cute! Emma x


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Happy Birthday Obi x


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Happy birthday Obi!! Gorgeous pics,he is just the cutest little boy,why do you live so far away,im sure miley would fancy obi lol xxx


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Fabulous photos Clare 

Happy Birthday gorgeous Obi :bday::bday::bday:


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

:bday:arty::bday:arty::bday:arty:


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

Belated happy birthday Obi :bday:

Lovely photos, specially waiting for his cake ... I've a feeling Mr Archie will be wanting one of those for his birthday this year


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Turi said:


> I don't know why but these photos made me a bit tearful… in a good way though! You’ve had such a year with him and it’s just so heart-warming to see him with your children happy and healthy again.
> 
> I LOVE the one of him waiting for his card and have just sent it to Marcus


Thanks Turi, you summed it up so well. They are just like our babies and it's horrible when something awful happens to them. Thankfully, to look at him now, age 1  you would never know.


----------

